
The Ad Blocking Fight Is Over - keviv
http://gamesauce.org/news/2015/09/15/the-ad-blocking-fight-is-over/
======
georgeott
This site just shows a blank page when my ad blocker is on.

~~~
a3n
It kept on loading while it was showing me the blank page.

At least a blank page is quick to read.

